# Lighting Tutorial - The Village Mire



## Night Frights (Jul 23, 2010)

Really like your tiki-torch-based lights. (Your gravel ghosts are very cool as well!)


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice tutorial. Do you have a how-to on the Fly-trap? Love the teeth.


----------

